# Gravel w/ bacteria in it already? CaribSea Instant Aquarium?



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

My order of CaribSea Instant Aquarium came in today. It states on the directions that it is
infused already w/ bacteria (it's in water) and water conditioner so tap water can go
in As Is.

It says it will be cycled in 20-30 minutes in a filter tank & safe for fish/plants...I'm a bit skeptical here...has anyone used it? 

My new 16 gallon came today, that's what it's going in, then I'm moving the danios/plants who
are currently in a 10g.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Never heard of it and I always think that if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

Maybe someone will chime in with some knowledge of it.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea I'm always scared of that stuff because you have to remember bacteria is a living organism and will die if it gets to hot/cold or runs out of nutrition. But hey if it works whos to argue.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

So I think I'll put it in the 16G with a cutting from one of my other cycled tank filters & a plant, and test the levels after a week. I like the fact it has water conditioner in it though, and at least it looks pretty.  ( Just trying to convince myself it was worth $20, LOL  ) 


Here is the info from Foster Smith....

****Beautiful and functional substrate for freshwater aquariums*****Sand and gravel packed with water containing beneficial bacteria*****"Live" substrate conditions and cycles newly setup aquariums*


*Condition and cycle new setups with beautiful Instant Aquarium substrate. Setting up and decorating a successful freshwater aquarium is now easier than before. *
*These unique substrates jumpstart the cycling process with live water-purifying bacteria contained in each water-packed bag. Instant Aquarium substrates are pH neutral and will not increase aquarium carbonate hardness. *
*Unique grain size resists collection of detritus, fish waste or food within the substrate bed. Available in a variety of natural gravels and sands to enhance the look and function of freshwater aquariums.*
*Ideal for use with most freshwater aquarium setups. Detoxifies metals, eliminates ammonia, neutralizes chlorine and chloramine and provides a protective slime coat for stressed fish. Also reduces nitrite and nitrate. Contains no artificial dyes or paints.*

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.c...03csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=529180317


----------

